
Intel buys Deep Learning chip maker Nervana - hurrycane
http://nervanasys.com/intel-nervana
======
lettergram
Having done a technical review of what Nervana has to offer... Why Intel?

My assumption, is that Intel will lease the chips + software, similar to the
way HP, Dell, etc. Lease GPU machines.

------
leblancfg
This is so huge. I'm a little saddened myself, Nervana had the possibility to
live on its own. I understand the capital investments needed to take on the
other three giants were immense, but I thought they had the backing.

Honestly though, I would still consider an internship there in a instant, were
I better connected with universities. The things they do consistently blow my
mind, and they are one of the few startups out there that do.

------
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12257376)

------
jey
What regulatory approvals are required for this transaction?

~~~
leblancfg
They hadn't even started mass-producing chips, so, very little I presume.

------
barbolo
Finally, Intel makes a move in Deep Learning.

